# Tourist Advice ???



## OhRiverRat (Jun 4, 2003)

The wife granted me furlough for a weekend in mid Sept.  I’m looking for some suggestions for beach, pier or jetty spots in NJ. 

Best case … I’m looking for a spot with easy access that is close to cheap motels. I can stand crowds up to a certain point. I’m just looking for a spot were I would have a half decent chance of catching a few fish slingin’ metal or soakin’ some Fish Bites when I get wore out. 

I’ll be on solo 36 hr fishing bender (unless someone is kind enough to show a tourist the ropes). It’s a 7 hr trip from the shores of the O-hi-O … so you know I must be a LITTLE serious.

I looked at the ‘hot spots’ section and the T jetty looks interesting ???


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Where in NJ?*

Where in NJ are you heading? I live outside the wildwood nj area and there are plenty of jetties and piers to fish from...


----------



## OhRiverRat (Jun 4, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> Where in NJ are you heading? I live outside the wildwood nj area and there are plenty of jetties and piers to fush from...


I really don’t know where I’m heading. 

I’ll more than likely end up in an area that is recommended by the locals (ie … you guys).


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Being a former Cape May local I agree with Ruddedogg. The Cape May/Wildwood area is loaded with great places to fish and plenty of fishin resources. As far as cheap motels go the cheapest I know of in that area are in Rio Grande on Rt. 47, The Offshore, Simpson's, Shelton's, The Country Motel are some of em. All these motels are also right near a great BnT shop (Rodia's) and not far from the good fishin spots. Good luck!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Spots...*

OhRiverrat, 
check out where to fish under FAQ in this site, under north wildwood.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

OhRiverrat, 

Don't discount the more Northern beaches of Jersey . . . I particularly like fishing the heavily structured beaches further up the coast. The flat profile found on the cape can frustrate many surffishermen trying to read the signs of subtle contour changes. 

I would be glad to meet-up and share a day at Island Beach State Park or Brigantine. Do you have an idea where you will be staying, what town? Brigantine is near Atlantic City (Parkway milepost 38) and IBSP is near Seaside Heights (milepost 82).

Keep in touch here, we will try our best to get you on some fish.


----------

